# post your sleeping photos!



## ollieandme

post your sleeping photos!
just cause sleepy tiels are the cutest ever 
i just want to cuddle them - too bad they're not bigger!










































wow that was photo overload :blush:
looking forward to seeing others!!


----------



## bobobubu

1. Light Sleep




2. Deep Sleep



3. Comatose state FV-induced



EXTRA: With Trilly and George, no need for slippers anymore!


----------



## MeanneyFids

just these two of Dally that i can find right now


----------



## Vickitiel

Sooo adorable  love the photos.
I don't have any pics of Honey sleeping  will have to fix that


----------



## hysteriauk

here's zippy having a snooze


----------



## Haimovfids

Here is spike


----------



## Vickitiel

Wow Spike is so puffy :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids

Thanks:lol: 
Can't wait to see honey--she is a sweetie


----------



## Vickitiel

She's shy about sleeping when I'm around.. I've only caught her doing it once and I didn't have the camera


----------



## MeanneyFids

found another


----------



## Haimovfids

Dallas is so precious 
Is she a normal pearl


----------



## MeanneyFids

dally is a regular pearl split pied


----------



## Renae

These are my two most favorite sleeping photos, it is one of the Cockatiel babies I hand-raised.


----------



## Renae

Here are 2 more photos, but of Squirt this time.


----------



## Haimovfids

She was so cute when she was a baby
Do you still watch cockatiels from your friend


----------



## Vickitiel

Those are some gorgeous baby photos


----------



## tielmama

Jasper 

Uhh can't figure this new app out and how to add pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## urbandecayno5

Heres Hank napping


----------



## ollieandme

tielmama said:


> Jasper
> 
> Uhh can't figure this new app out and how to add pics
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i know! i can't add pictures with the app  it never works!!


----------



## MeanneyFids

going through old photos, so i am posting any sleeping photo i can find











i'm starting to think tsuka doesnt sleep lol


----------



## Vickitiel

Aww cute Dally!


----------



## minifish

Bluey having a snooze sooooo cute 









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catalinadee

I can't find any sleepy photos at all  great pictures everybody


----------



## Vickitiel

Is Bluey a whiteface lutino or a clear pied? Love those white 'tiels !


----------



## MeanneyFids

found sleepy photos of tsuka


----------



## Vickitiel

His cheek patches are SO orange! :lol:


----------



## Mezza

urbandecayno5 said:


> Heres Hank napping


I think I need to steal Hank. So so so so gorgeous.


----------



## Mezza

These are all gorgeous. What a great idea.

Just want to smother them all. 

This is my fav of my baby girl.


----------



## urbandecayno5

Mezza said:


> I think I need to steal Hank. So so so so gorgeous.


Don't let the adorableness fool you!
She attempts to make her morning poop on me every morning. She will hold it to
She acts like a whack job all day long being loud and hyper
Then makes you forget at night by sitting on you preening and begging for scritches and kisses 
She's insane:lol:


----------



## ccollin13

Ziggy:









I love his look... "Really mom, you're even putting the camera inside the cage now? Aren't you a little obsessed with taking pics of me?"









He NEVER used to sleep on me! He's finally learning to like hanging out with me 

And here's Tommy!









Blurry, sorry. But he passed out on my keyboard and it's too cute!


----------



## urbandecayno5

I enjoy Ziggys hat toy


----------



## Vickitiel

I finally caught her! Hooray!


----------



## ollieandme

she's a very pretty sleeper


----------

